# preaching, teaching, and reading



## Scott (Feb 3, 2006)

1 Tim. 4 says that the pastor should devote his life to the (1) reading, (2) teaching, and (3) preaching of the Word. What is the difference b/t teaching and preaching?


----------



## Casey (Feb 3, 2006)

Obviously, the _content_ is the same (i.e., God's Word). I think the distinction lies in that preaching is officially _declarative_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2006)

This thread might be helpful.


----------

